# Lines



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

What lines do your dogs decend from, as in "kennels"? My Hailey is out of "Askin"/"Payasa" dogs, but a little farther back, she decends from Starkette/Katrina/Pillowtalk/A-Maiden Effert on her dam's side, and Los Perritos/Katrina/A Maiden Effort on her sires. What about you guys? What lines do your dogs come from, and why did you choose a dog from that line, what do you like so much about your dogs' lines?


----------

